# ok biguys..plenty of advice needed please!!



## oldschool67 (May 20, 2012)

American Challenge - NY | Powerlifting Watch
www.powerliftingwatch.com



hey guys, i am a total newbie to this kind of lifting, with rules that is...the above mentioned is where i am very seriously considering competing! please bear with me, i couldnt find an age class, i am 45 in june, the august event would be the earliest time i can get to, times a tickin, besides the age question, is this lift meet drug tested? would love to run some d-bol if not...i just through that in, even though thats last on my list of preparations. they said the rules will be discussed prior to the meet.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 20, 2012)

i don't think there is drug testing at most pwerlifting meets.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2012)

There are tested and untested divisions.  I will take a look at the meet entry form and the organizations rules.


----------



## Georgia (May 21, 2012)

Either way...good luck Oldschool! Bring home 1st bro!


----------



## SFGiants (May 21, 2012)

oldschool67 said:


> American Challenge - NY | Powerlifting Watch
> www.powerliftingwatch.com
> 
> 
> ...



There is the Open for everyone and sub divisions if I where you I would stay out of the Open and do Masters in your age range.

What Fed are you lifting in?

I do Masters I'm 43!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2012)

Its a tested event OldSchool... You're out. Come compete with me in August in PA or I can help you look around for another comp in your area. Or even in my area and you can come hang with me.  You need more than a month to prep IMO anyway.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 21, 2012)

My boy just competed in Pittsburgh.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> My boy just competed in Pittsburgh.



Cool story bro...  I guess PA is like the home of powerlifting.   A couple from my gym were at that pittsburgh comp...


----------



## bigmike33 (May 22, 2012)

Here was i did for a buddy of mine in a strong man see when the test is. If its hours then get sus and per load on quick release aas. He won 1st and didnt even have to do last event..


----------



## bigmike33 (May 22, 2012)

Let me add we trained hard and diet was good..


----------

